# Worst UWN post ever?



## BearGrylls (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, so a friend of mine (who's better left nameless) suggested I become a UWN member. I finally jumped online last night and have been reading through some past Big Game forum posts, and I can see why he suggested it to me. Anyway, I thought it would be a good idea and also help me get acquainted with UWN, if I asked you all what you think is the Worst UWN post/topic ever? You know measure myself against the bottom of the barrel. I ask this for a serious purpose, and I hope that you'll take this question seriously. You see I plan on commenting on peoples posts, as well as creating topic's myself and knowing just how terrible a post or topic can be will help give me some parameters to work from and also help boost my posting confidence. So if you remember a particularly terrible post/topic please share.

P.S I fully expect that some really, really, really smart people might want to suggest that this is the worst post/topic ever, if this is you at least try and tap into your creative side and really say something interesting or funny, not just "I think this is the worst post ever duh huh ha ha"

Thanks and appreciation in advance for all serious responses!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

BEWARE THE BIG BAD WOLF! Actually the subject of wolf management can be very interesting and I have read some very intelligent posts about wolves and wolf management on this site. That said, however, the subject gets very emotional very quickly. So beware!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if you see a deer with one eye than I would suggest that you don't report about it on here!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the UWN.

You look familiar.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> if you see a deer with one eye than I would suggest that you don't report about it on here!!!


I'd second that! :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I just went through the Hall of Shame. I really miss coyoteslayer. The misguided attacks of character are just a part of his charm. He's about the only person I'd say that about. Then who was it that used the name "sheeparebeautiful"? That left me laughing tears! 

The one-eyed buck thread should be a sticky. That thing's a million laughs!

Worst thread ever? I want to say probably the ones that never get a response. Then as I go back and read, many of my favorites didn't get much response at all. There was a post by REPETER entitled "Good Teacher" that kind of changed the way I look at my classroom and the start of school each year. It only got 4 replies but probably did me more good than just about any post. 

I think the worst threads ever are the ones where people can't argue back and forth using reasoning skills. They just start insulting one another.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What happened to coyoteslayer anyways? He was grumpy but funny


----------



## BearGrylls (Aug 8, 2010)

Hall of shame-Good stuff, Good stuff... I checked out the hall of shame and had some giggles. I especially liked the bickering about mossback absolutely classic, I'm sure you get a lot of that around here.



BirdDogger said:


> I just went through the Hall of Shame. I really miss coyoteslayer. The misguided attacks of character are just a part of his charm. He's about the only person I'd say that about. Then who was it that used the name "sheeparebeautiful"? That left me laughing tears!
> 
> The one-eyed buck thread should be a sticky. That thing's a million laughs!


Two questions, 1st who is the coyoteslayer, and where has he gone? Are there others like him or just some strong personalities that I should watch out for, people who might take my comment and then turn it around on me and make me look like a fool? Basicly anyone I should have a heads up on so I can have a fair shake with em when the time comes.

2nd- what is this one eyed buck thread should be sticky. What is that?

Seriously though I would love to get the insider's report on any of the various characters of interest posting on this forum. Give me more, the real down dirty, I need to know!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Coyoteslayer still posts occasionally over on politicalnecrosis.com.Some of these guys get really worked up over stuff myself I find it funny that people would get so worked up over stuff posted on an internet forum.Most of the people here are good folks.Everyone I have met in person has struck as people I would describe as good. I have made some really good friends through this forum that I enjoy hunting and fishing with.If provoked most of these guys will hand your a$$ to you.
Watch out for that Jahan dude if you make him mad he will turn into a spidermonkey ninja and hunt you down and kick you in the shin.

Mostly watch out for those guys whose usernames are painted in green they are a bunch of mafia hit men and will kill your online persona if you get out of line. Welcome to the party. *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)*

Okay I did my best to duplicate the post keep your finger off the nuke button Wyogoob or am I gonna hire the spidermonkey ninja for his services.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant give you a full description on the one eye'd deer, but I can tell you that if you find him, he doesnt belong to you and dont shoot him! :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the circus!

If you shoot a compound, drive a wheeler, love wolves, shop for cheap taxidermy, like to practice calling turkeys and elk during the season when you don't have a tag, have illiteracy problems, have no woodsmanship skills, or are just a pain in the ass, I'll be having fun at your expense. Just a fair warning.  :mrgreen:


----------



## BearGrylls (Aug 8, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Welcome to the circus!
> 
> If you shoot a compound, drive a wheeler, love wolves, shop for cheap taxidermy, like to practice calling turkeys and elk during the season when you don't have a tag, have illiteracy problems, have no woodsmanship skills, or are just a pain in the ass, I'll be having fun at your expense. Just a fair warning.  :mrgreen:


This is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for, thank you. Great post.

To just answer a few of your questions, unfortunately yes on the Compound however I do most of my serious hunting with the Muzzy load and riffle.

I have been caught on wheeler, I don't own one but I have caught a ride from point A to point b a time or two, BUT I hunt on foot and it's not unusual for me to log 10 to 15 mile hiking days.

Nope I don't practice calling hunting turkey's or Elk during any season, unfortunately not even the off season.

I love'd seeing the wolves while in Alaska and Canada where they belong!

Had Taxidermy done by a few folks over the years, Denny G, he's good but also a bit of an ass hole! Currently my guy is based in Richfield goes by Ogden's he runs a **** respectable little outfit there.

No problems with illiteracy that I am aware of.

Woodman-ship skills oh hell yes I have skills I can make fire from sticks like no body's business!

And about being a pain in the Ass, my wife insists that that's all I am, a big pain in the ass!

well Tex-o-bob are you my first UWN friend, Looks like it!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BearGrylls said:


> well Tex-o-bob are you my first UWN friend, Looks like it!


That is a **** low bar you set! :O•-:


----------



## Scoonie833 (May 16, 2009)

> What happened to coyoteslayer anyways? He was grumpy but funny


He still gets on here every once in a while. I saw a few of his posts just recently. Interesting fella he is.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

campfire said:


> BEWARE THE BIG BAD WOLF! Actually the subject of wolf management can be very interesting and I have read some very intelligent posts about wolves and wolf management on this site. That said, however, the subject gets very emotional very quickly. So beware!


Remember that time *you* posted that you loved wolves? Seems you posted that around 3 a.m.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't like posts that are nothing but a link to someplace crazy,
I don't like posts that beg for "a place I might get shot for my little kid"...paalease!
I don't like posts that get political...unless I agree of course.
I don't like posts that are more than 3 inches long.
I don't like posts that aren't spell checked.
I don't like posts that use "my brother-in-law who's hunted for a long time" as proof.
I don't like posts that are nothing more than advertisements.
Holy crap...I've done all the above...sorry, I'll try and do bettr in th fture.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BearGrylls said:
> 
> 
> > well Tex-o-bob are you my first UWN friend, Looks like it!
> ...


Shut up Pro! I need all the friends I can get! :lol:

BTW, looks like we'll be getting along famously there BearBalls. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Well BearGrylls..

As long as you're NOT a Utard/wallow squatter, you'll have lot's of UWN friends.. I'm 100% sure there are no Utards on this forum.. :O•-: 

Welcome buddy.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Welcome to the circus!
> 
> If you shoot a compound, drive a wheeler, love wolves, shop for cheap taxidermy, like to practice calling turkeys and elk during the season when you don't have a tag, have illiteracy problems, have no woodsmanship skills, or are just a pain in the ass, I'll be having fun at your expense. Just a fair warning.  :mrgreen:


Shoot, I fit all those! Man hope we can still be friends now the truth is out. 
By the way Bear, get some epek broadheads and you should be good to go on this forum. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> ...................................................................Mostly watch out for those guys whose usernames are painted in green they are a bunch of mafia hit men and will kill your online persona if you get out of line. Welcome to the party. *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)*
> 
> O-|-O


Whoops, sorry Larry. I hit the "Edit" button instead of "Quote". Can you run the first part of your post again. Hurry, before you forget what ya said!


----------



## BearGrylls (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the all the response's, found a few folks I might make friends with, I also came across a few varmints, some Wiley Coyotes types that I might want to be weary of, don't try you mind games on me.

would be interested in seeing a few of these trouble maker's post's for sure, specifically I can't seem to be able Grasp the one eye'd dear, and I have been try but then right when I think I got a hold on it, it slips away from me....**** the one eyed dear where are you?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You just dont want to come across this guy. He will mess you up!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good grief. Thats a doe


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Good grief. Thats a doe


I didn't want to say anything but ............. yeah it is! :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief. Thats a doe
> ...


I guess thats what you get when you try to be a smarty pants and throw up a pic before thinking about it.

Duh Bax*! Duh! -/|\-


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > ...................................................................Mostly watch out for those guys whose usernames are painted in green they are a bunch of mafia hit men and will kill your online persona if you get out of line. Welcome to the party. *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)*
> ...


You see how much power they have they can literally change your words and desecrate personal work product. It is a conspiracy I tell ya. Watch out for them green guys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":31w2pzr1]...................................................................Mostly watch out for those guys whose usernames are painted in green they are a bunch of mafia hit men and will kill your online persona if you get out of line. Welcome to the party. *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)* *(u)*
> ...


You see how much power they have they can literally change your words and desecrate personal work product. It is a conspiracy I tell ya. Watch out for them green guys![/quote:31w2pzr1]

I apologize Larry, It was unintended. Anyway I can make it up, just let me know. How 'bout a Himilayan Snow**** hunt in Nevada? Bull frogs in Illinois? A stick of Black Bear Salami perhaps?

You talked about The Gut Pile and the PoliticalNecrosis forums and other good stuff. Can you resubmit?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't save 'em Goob. I just type 'em up and hit submit. When is the sage grouse hunt in Wyoming this year? I drew tags here but I have thought about chasin 'em in Wyoming for awhile. No hard feelins man. I will see how close I can come to duplicating the post. I am sure glad your not the one with your finger on the red button cause you already nuked me.


----------



## BearGrylls (Aug 8, 2010)

Bax* said:


> You just dont want to come across this guy. He will mess you up!


[attachment=0:31vs4xrs]Pirate_squirrel_1[1].jpg[/attachment:31vs4xrs]

Bax, I will definitely not be messing with the one eyed deer any time soon, but the real danger, and the pirate blade behind the deers missing eye is the Squirrel pirate Captain! Not to scary on his own but with hundreds of his cronies squirrel friends, they can wreck havoc, plundering coolers, and tents, packs lain about, and they occasionally even raid the trailers, plundering any thing they can get their little grimy paws on!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey welcome!


----------

